# no hot water in apartment (ok maybe a little)



## snunicycler (Apr 16, 2013)

First post! I'm not a plumber but i've done a bunch DIY stuff for my parents and siblings. First of all, before you get the wrong idea, since I live in an apartment *i do not plan on doing the repairs myself* as i believe a professional should be handling major repairs like this. I am here for advice and knowlegde only from guys and gals like you who know much more than i do. 

ok here's my problem. I moved into my new apartment 8 days ago. I have not had a hot shower in my apartment yet (and the other faucets get warm, not hot). I have tried showering at all different times throughout the day without really getting any warmer water. I do not have a water heater in my apartment, a bunch of units share a boiler (i have zero experience with boilers). 

My first maintenance request got someone out to turn the boiler up. that's all they did and i did not see any difference. I wrote a cordial, but stern letter (3 pages) to my apt people telling them that something is wrong so they had some people out yesterday and today to look at it and the other apartments around me. apparently no one else is having any hot water problems. 

I got a call today and they have ordered some shower valves hoping that will fix the problem but... i have my doubts. It is my understanding that if my shower valve was the problem, the other faucets should still have hot water available to them. They do not. In fact, since my sinks only have mildly warm water and my shower doesn't even get that, i have resorted to *heating water on my stove to shave with*. 

In your opinion, is the problem in fact the shower valve? or is it something else that could be the problem? the office lady told me the boiler can't run out of hot waterso that's not the problem, is this true?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

snunicycler said:


> First post! I'm not a plumber but i've done a bunch DIY stuff for my parents and siblings. First of all, before you get the wrong idea, since I live in an apartment i do not plan on doing the repairs myself as i believe a professional should be handling major repairs like this. I am here for advice and knowlegde only from guys and gals like you who know much more than i do.
> 
> ok here's my problem. I moved into my new apartment 8 days ago. I have not had a hot shower in my apartment yet (and the other faucets get warm, not hot). I have tried showering at all different times throughout the day without really getting any warmer water. I do not have a water heater in my apartment, a bunch of units share a boiler (i have zero experience with boilers).
> 
> ...


Bye bye


----------



## snunicycler (Apr 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Bye bye


 ? what?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

snunicycler said:


> ? what?


Tell ur property manager to call a real professial service plumber/boiler company. This site is for plumbers only and you won't get any help here..


----------



## snunicycler (Apr 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Tell ur property manager to call a real professial service plumber/boiler company. This site is for plumbers only and you won't get any help here..


That's all you needed to say in the first post.

a
s
s

w
i
p
e


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

snunicycler said:


> That's all you needed to say in the first post.
> 
> a
> s
> ...


Just being nice now.. wait for others.. by the way, if u can read,at opening page, stated this for plumbers only.. so bye bye


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

snunicycler said:


> First post! I'm not a plumber but i've done a bunch DIY stuff for my parents and siblings. First of all, before you get the wrong idea, since I live in an apartment *i do not plan on doing the repairs myself* as i believe a professional should be handling major repairs like this. I am here for advice and knowlegde only from guys and gals like you who know much more than i do.
> 
> ok here's my problem. I moved into my new apartment 8 days ago. I have not had a hot shower in my apartment yet (and the other faucets get warm, not hot). I have tried showering at all different times throughout the day without really getting any warmer water. I do not have a water heater in my apartment, a bunch of units share a boiler (i have zero experience with boilers).
> 
> ...


You sound like a whiny sissy. If I was management I would just turn off the hot water to your unit.


----------



## snunicycler (Apr 16, 2013)

Rando said:


> You sound like a whiny sissy. I would just turn the hot water off to your unit.


and break several laws and health codes? ya, you would not have done that. Big talk.




Rando said:


> if you can read,at opening page, stated this for plumbers only.. so bye bye


ya i saw that. In fact that was WHY i posted here. If you don't want people posting, talk to the people in charge to change that to say "don't post here unless you are a professional plumber." instead. I searched specifically for a forum with professionals and i specifically stated that i was looking for _*professional advice*_ in my original post. and i made no attempt to hide the fact i'm not a plumber.

God you guys are grumpy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

snunicycler said:


> ...ya i saw that. In fact that was WHY i posted here. If you don't want people posting, talk to the people in charge to change that to say "don't post here unless you are a professional plumber."...


Thank you so much for the advice. We really do need to update the welcome message to be more clear. Apparently the words shown below in bold that you received in your "Welcome to the Plumbing Zone" message are just too vague. :whistling2:



> On behalf of our worldwide community of Plumbing Professionals,
> 
> Welcome to the Plumbing Zone, a forum exclusively for Plumbing Professionals. This is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.
> 
> ...


BTW: You haven't even begun to see our grumpy side. :no:


----------

